# Como hacer que un motor gire mas rapido



## electronica hobby (Oct 21, 2012)

Hola a todos

bueno amigos me podrían ayudar a que mi motor de corriente directa gire mas rápido? 

bueno aquí les dejo la imagen del motor:






lo necesito urgente, gracias.


----------



## ESKALENO (Oct 21, 2012)

Ese tipo de motores suele llevar un regulador. Tienes que mirar a ver si debajo lleva el agujero con el preset o abrirlo y manipularlo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 21, 2012)

> ueno amigos me podrían ayudar a que mi motor de corriente directa gire mas rápido?


dime con que lo estas alimentando porque SI no es muy complicado ayudarte



> Ese tipo de motores suele llevar un regulador. Tienes que mirar a ver si debajo lleva el agujero con el preset o abrirlo y manipularlo.


 
Te equivocaste de motor este solo trae escobillas



Una de la forma es agregando un capacitor antes del puente restificador pero cuidado con el capacitor y el motor NO le subas tanto no sea cosa que te emociones y termines con uno de 10000000µF

saudos  y bienvenido al FORO


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2012)

Ese circuito que subiste con el capacitor en serie con el secundario y el rectificador me parece (usando la logica) que no funciona, ya que tenes la reactancia capacitiva... estas seguro de lo que decis?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 21, 2012)

> Ese circuito que subiste con el capacitor en serie con el secundario y el rectificador me parece (usando la logica) que no funciona, ya que tenes la reactancia capacitiva... estas seguro de lo que decis?



lo probe y si funciono, POR???... Proba son 4 diodos un motor un capacitor y Tr cualquiera


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2012)

Por la reactancia capacitiva de C2


----------



## jlaudio (Oct 21, 2012)

para que gire mas rapido aumenta el voltaje y listo jejeje solo tienes que disminuir la corriente esa es la ventaja de los motores dc que su velocidad es proporcional al voltaje


----------



## Scooter (Oct 22, 2012)

Si, es lo que tiene; yo también me se la ley de ohm y tampoco se hacer milagros.
Los motores tienen una velocidad nominal, con mas tensión suelen ir mas rápidos pero los estás forzando.

La respuesta sería "pon mas tensión pero si no lo quieres forzar compra otro"


----------



## Xapas (Oct 22, 2012)

Y porque no usar un multiplicador de vueltas con engranajes?


----------



## lm555cn (Oct 22, 2012)

electronica hobby, ese es un motor CD.  Si te fijas en alguna parte a de decir entre qué voltajes trabaja, si por decir dice: 9-18VDC y quieres que trabaje lo más rápido posible, aliméntalo con 18VDC directo la velocidad a la que gire será lo más rápido que va a ir y esto sin carga, pero la vida del motor se reduce.

La otra opción muy buena fue la que sugirió Xapas, ese sería la manera de poder aumentar tu velocidad.  La otra es como dijo Scooter 





> pon mas tensión pero si no lo quieres forzar compra otro


----------



## electronica hobby (Oct 23, 2012)

Xapas dijo:


> Y porque no usar un multiplicador de vueltas con engranajes?


 
Si buena idea voy a ver si sirven los de la unidad de cd, gracias 





SSTC dijo:


> dime con que lo estas alimentando porque SI no es muy complicado ayudarte
> 
> 
> Te equivocaste de motor este solo trae escobillas
> ...


 



Hola, lo alimento con una bateria de 3,7 V 

Gracias


----------

